# Fetlock sore



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd try using Betadine or some type of antiseptic that will dry it up. Don't wrap it though, it needs air.


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

I cleaned it and took a picture but my camera decided it didn't want to focus.Heres the best one i got.








After i took the picture i took your advice and put betadine on it.Okay let me know what ya think


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

It's hard to see but that looks nasty! I would definitely get the vet back in for another look, antibiotics maybe needed to get rid of it as especially considering it's position it could soon lead to very serious complications. 
On another look it looks like there maybe bumps on the sore? This could well be sarcoids although it's position on the fetlock is rare... vet job again!


----------



## Janelle (May 15, 2007)

I'm not meaning to advertise, but my mom has a product that would work wonders for you.

www.fivestarfungusfree.com

We have testimonoals, vet and farrier recommendations, stores that carry it .. if you dont have one by you we use an online store and/or ebay for online ordering. You should definately look into it!


----------



## AppaloosaCowGirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Guess what I wanted to be on the same board as you...  

you cant get rid of me :shock: Jk... 

hey I can get a better pic for you remind me on friday of something...


----------



## hanse004 (May 3, 2007)

That does look really nasty! I would maybe have another vet look at it to get a second opinion. It looks like it might need something more than what the first vet suggested...


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2007)

We have an amazing new product, you might like to look at trying.

It works great on anything that won't heal. 

If you use a scrub, buy the blue stuff! Not betadine, it's called Novalsan. 

Good luck!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Are they scabs in the photo or is it more like a growth, sorry I can't really tell  

If they are scabs then I would lean towards perhaps what we call greasy heal, one of my old horse used to get it and it would take ages to heal, it looked very similar, I had to change her diet and dress her legs in Rosemary Cream to soften the scabs then wash them in a fungicidal wash.

Did the vet take a swab at all? It sound like he wasn't very committed


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2007)

I'd like to add to the last post, in that the fungicidal scrub is much better than the betadine (which can sting). It's called Novalsan and is found right next to betadine on shelves. It leaves an antimicrobial film for a couple days.

If you are going to have any biopsy work done, ask them to do a "Silver Stain" in addition - or instead... since the biopsy can come back Neg. if it's something more like the Florida Leeches.

www.fivestarfungusfree.com

carol


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

> Are they scabs in the photo or is it more like a growth, sorry I can't really tell
> 
> If they are scabs then I would lean towards perhaps what we call greasy heal, one of my old horse used to get it and it would take ages to heal, it looked very similar, I had to change her diet and dress her legs in Rosemary Cream to soften the scabs then wash them in a fungicidal wash.
> 
> Did the vet take a swab at all? It sound like he wasn't very committed


That is what I was wondering as obviously they have very different treatment regimes! Does anyone happen to (as you do) have any literature on the likelihood of growth formation in different areas of the horse's body? 
I do think though a vet (possibly a different one) would be a better use of time than taking another picture - we can only tell so much.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Dave Singleton said:


> I do think though a vet (possibly a different one) would be a better use of time than taking another picture - we can only tell so much.


Agreed.


----------



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

Carol said:


> We have an amazing new product, you might like to look at trying.
> 
> It works great on anything that won't heal.
> 
> ...


Nolvasan has actually been around for quite awhile. It is good stuff though, but it's more expensice than Betadine. At least in my area it is. We usually use it during breeding season to wash the mares and stallions before and after a live cover.


----------

